# Name your T's and what you paid for them



## auskie (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm curious, what species do you have, where did you get them (expo/pet shop/internet), and how much did you pay?

Prices I've been seeing for different species vary wildly. I'll start the thread by listing my own.

G. rosea (young adult) - small exotic petshop - $16
B. emilia (1'' sling) - small exotic petshop - $59
B. smithi (1/4'' sling) - reptile shop - $35
C. cyaneopubescens (1/2'' sling) - reptile shop - $49


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 7, 2014)

G. pulchripes 1/4" sling - craigslist breeder - $10
G. pulchra 1.5" sling - online breeder - $40


----------



## brezo (Apr 7, 2014)

This is a bit awkward thread but ill play along.

a. versicolor x2  0.75 inch 7eur(10 $)
p. metallica x 2  1 inch 40 eur(60$ aprox)
m. balfouri        1 inch 40 eur(60$)
g. pulchripes      1.5 inch 10 eur (15 dollars aprox)
a. metallicas were also cheap like 8 eur a piece


----------



## loganhopeless (Apr 7, 2014)

I agree. Odd thread.... But! 

T. Stirmi (6in) - $85
P. Regalis (4in) - $60
P. Irminia (3/4in) - $18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerpro23 (Apr 7, 2014)

p. metallica 1.5" $75
G. pulchra 1" $50
p rufilata 1.5" $40
p.subfusca 1.5" $45
A. versicolor 1" $75
B. auratum 3/4" $30
h.maculata 1" $35
p. murinus 3" $20
H. incei 2.5" free!

just started collecting 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 7, 2014)

With 66 tarantulas I can't even begin to answer this and I don't imagine those with hundreds or more could either. I have Ts ranging from free to $250. If your intent is to check prices, the classifieds will come in handy-particularly the major dealers with a wide variety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Apr 7, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> With 66 tarantulas I can't even begin to answer this and I don't imagine those with hundreds or more could either. I have Ts ranging from free to $250. If your intent is to check prices, the classifieds will come in handy-particularly the major dealers with a wide variety.


I have just under half your total number, and thought exactly the same thing. My most expensive was yesterday's purchase of a 8.5" P. rufilata at $180. To the OP, I would advise doing repeat business with dealers or LPS, and buying in bulk to keep prices low. OR... as Poec54 has taught me, breed and trade/sell the slings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 7, 2014)

Way too many to list, or remember, plus I get a lot in trades.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Apr 7, 2014)

Okay, let's see...

A. moderatum = $75
A. avicularia = $20
B. smithi = 150$
C. cyaneopubescens = $150?
E. campestratus = $100
E. murinus = $65?
L. parahybana = $40
N. chromatus = $20
P. antinous = $100
P. metallica = 100$
P. subfusca = $150
P. vittata = $50
P. irminia = $36
P. pulcher = $75?

Oh boy...


----------



## auskie (Apr 7, 2014)

powerpro23 said:


> just started collecting 3 weeks ago.


I started collecting just under a month ago, and I'm getting my fifth today. Originally I was just going to get one and that was it. I just can't help myself.

I don't know why everyone is saying this thread is awkward. I'm sure I'm not the only one curious what others are paying. It's just nice to have a frame or reference other than the hand full of online tarantula dealers.


----------



## SingaporeB (Apr 7, 2014)

brezo said:


> This is a bit awkward thread but ill play along.
> 
> a. versicolor x2  0.75 inch 7eur(10 $)
> p. metallica x 2  1 inch 40 eur(60$ aprox)
> ...


Must be nice to live in Europe where the prices for every tarantula seem to be about 25% to 40% of what we have to pay here.

I converted the prices at thespidershop.uk and thought I had made an error. Watched [video=youtube;2IlG1JgyltY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IlG1JgyltY[/video] 
and saw Augacephalus ezendami slings 3 for $25 (US). Lowest price I've seen for ONE of those is $25. Sooooo... that would be one third of our cost.

Nice enclosures across the pond too. When you don't have to sell your blood for a year to buy one tarantula you can afford to buy or construct very nice display enclosures
instead of using recycled pastry containers or juice bottles.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## prairiepanda (Apr 7, 2014)

I've gotten P murinus, B vagans, N tripepii, and L parahybana as freebies, so those would be the "cheapest" I've had(still have the N tripepii). The least expensive one that I actually paid for would be the C elegans that I got as a 2i sling for $10. My most expensive T was my subadult female X immanis, which I think I paid $120 for, but it was sold as unsexed. I'm sure it would have cost much more if the seller knew it was female. My first T was my unsexed subadult G rosea from a pet shop, who was $40 with an enclosure and some crickets(surprisingly, the enclosure was actually pretty decent!)

At expos, I've spent between $40 and $80 each on subadults and adults of various species. Online, I usually get slings for between $10 and $55, depending on the species. With online orders, depending on the time of year and sender location, I've paid anywhere from $20 to $60 for shipping, but usually I try to get a few Ts in one go or arrange a group shipment to distribute that cost more. I don't save any money by going to expos, due to gas/food/accommodation costs(it ends up costing much more than shipping in most cases).


----------



## LordWaffle (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a lot and I paid enough.


----------



## Oreo (Apr 7, 2014)

LordWaffle said:


> I have a lot and I paid enough.


Agreed, and I've repressed memories of the money I've spent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bassbone (Apr 7, 2014)

Brachypelma boehmei (1.25") - pet shop - $65     ("Voltaire")
Brachypelma albopilosum (1") - pet shop - $16     ("Octavian")

My B. albopilosum, Octavian, is a fatty, and he gets antsy if he's not fed often enough. And then when you _do_ feed him, he webs all over everything while he's eating. It's so weird. The staff in charge of the reptile department at the pet store I got him from aren't very knowledgeable on arachnids and thought something was wrong with him, so they lowered his price from $20 to $16.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 7, 2014)

pretty odd thread indeed. prices vary depending on who you do to where you are. and what store you get it from...also those of us who pay shipping technically pay more for an animal [even if its 35 slings in a box you technically payed at least $1 extra per sling ;P... iv gone to kansas city and their petshop rosies run 40-50bucks and avic is 30 for 3inchers.. [not bad on avic if fem tho imo] but in my city they are like 65 and 45 and they wont let you even coax it out of hiding to see a vental. half the time you got to know the boss's to even net a specific fish to fast for the worker -.- 

however mine are as followed

1" [at the time] A.avic $10
.75-1" B. boehmei $30
1-1.5 B. albo freebie with a scorpion order
4-5" fem G. rosea [rcf] i payed 29 ish  

all mine from people you find here


----------



## awiec (Apr 7, 2014)

Oreo said:


> Agreed, and I've repressed memories of the money I've spent.


I try to forget but I am reminded when I have to eat ramen noodles. I have only 14 but heres what I roughly remember but I do a lot of price shopping to make sure I get the best deal unless its a whim purchase.
A.versicolor: paid $20 for an 3/4 inch but it molted the day after I bought it so I consider it $20 for 1 inch. Local Reptile Expo
T.gigas: $25 for 1 inch. Local Reptile Expo
G.pulchripes: $10 for 1/2 inch. Local Reptile Expo
P. sp Purple: $30 for 1 inch. Local Reptile Expo
H. sp Columbia (Pumpkin Patch Large): $30 for 1/2 inch.Local Reptile Expo
P.regalis: $35 for 1 inch (I probably got ripped off on this one). Local Reptile Expo
C.darlingi: $60 for 3 inch confirmed female  and came with a decent enclosure. Local Reptile Expo
A.anax: Free 1/4 inch.Local Reptile Expo
N.chromatus: $12 for 1/2 inch. Local Fish Shop 

The following I had to pay $40 shipping but came all in the same order.
P.muticus: Free 1 inch. Online dealer
P.metallica: $125 for 1 inch.Online dealer
P.vittata: $26 for 1 inch. Online dealer
P.platyomma: $35 for 1 inch. Online dealer
O. sp Panay Blue: $30 for 1.5 inch. Online dealer

Really you are much better off buying from local breeders or people here on the boards as they have incentive to sell them fast and for better prices because most of us don't have the capacity to keep 1000's of slings like major importers do. Or buy in bulk if you're ordering online.


----------



## Micrathena (Apr 7, 2014)

G. pulchripes 1" sling, 30$
Keep in mind that this individual had a crooked leg, the regular price was 40$
Yes, that is my only T... So far!


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 7, 2014)

bassbone said:


> Brachypelma boehmei (1.25") - pet shop - $65     ("Voltaire")
> Brachypelma albopilosum (1") - pet shop - $16     ("Octavian")
> 
> My B. albopilosum, Octavian, is a fatty, and he gets antsy if he's not fed often enough. And then when you _do_ feed him, he webs all over everything while he's eating. It's so weird. The staff in charge of the reptile department at the pet store I got him from aren't very knowledgeable on arachnids and thought something was wrong with him, so they lowered his price from $20 to $16.


Off topic but there's nothing weird at all about that. He's laying down a feeding mat...


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 7, 2014)

Strange topic lol I have way too many to remember, but my best deals I reckon were 

1.5" P.metallicas for the equivalent of $50 each

and because it's Asia 
5" female H.lividum for $30 
2" H.schmidti for $2
C.guanxiensis sling for $1

I can also get 7-8" female C.guangxiensis, H.schmidti or H.hainanum for only $20


----------



## Ilovepredators (Apr 7, 2014)

Psalmopeus irminia sling $30,  Psalmopeus irminia adult female $100, chromatopelma cyaneopubes slings $40 a peice, avicularia versicolor slings $20 a peice, avicularia avicularia young adults $15 a peice, avicularia avicularia $25  a peice, Hapalopus formosus young adult $90,  Hapalopus formosus slings $30 a piece, poecilotheria ornata slings $30 a piece, poecilotheria penderseni slings $25 a piece, pterinochilus murinus slings $8 a piece,  pelinobius muticus slings $40 a piece, ceratogyrus darlingi $35 a piece, ceratogyrus brachycephalus $30 a piece, tanzanian red trapdoor $20 a piece, black trapdoor $25 a piece, silver trapdoor $25, Haplopelma Lividum $40, Ephebopus murinus $25,  ephebopus uatuman $59, pamphobeteus sp ecuador 25 a piece. Lasiodora parahybana sling $3, Brachypelma vagans free,  grammostola rosea sling free.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 8, 2014)

Very hard to answer, especially if i was to name them all in a few different collections over years, but currently, My T's/true spiders range from free (from outside) to bought from pet-shops, prices for bought spiders are between £5 to £55 my current collection ranges from OW/NW and true spiders, my profile has my current spiders to minimize time lol.


----------

